# Pork belly



## bkultra (Dec 10, 2021)

I'm cooking a skin on pork belly this weekend and I'm looking for ideas. I've tried making pork pernil and momofuku before, but want to try something new. Let me know what you got.


----------



## MarcelNL (Dec 10, 2021)

Sichuan twice cooked pork (hui guo rou)? cook in water (I sneak in some aromats) for approx 20 min, drain and cool off, when cold cut thin slices. Lots of different recipes from there, almost all very good!


----------



## DitmasPork (Dec 10, 2021)

bkultra said:


> I'm cooking a skin on pork belly this weekend and I'm looking for ideas. I've tried making pork pernil and momofuku before, but want to try something new. Let me know what you got.




Red Cooked Pork.








Red-Cooked Pork — Cinnamon Society


I remember a time when pork belly was shunned in the U.S. as a fatty, undesirable cut of meat. But thanks to a few big-name chefs , this unctuous piece of hog is gracing some of the country's most popular dining spots. David Chang's Berkshire pork belly in a bun may h




cinnamonsociety.com





Filipino Pork Adobe is also something I like to do with pork belly.


----------



## riba (Dec 10, 2021)

Porchetta is something we always enjoy


----------



## esoo (Dec 10, 2021)

The fiancee made this the other day and it was delicious: Perfect pork belly | Jamie Oliver roast pork recipes


----------



## MarcelNL (Dec 10, 2021)

I can also vouch for that Jamie O recipe, made that a couple of times and the family devoured all of it leaving no leftovers...


----------



## Brian Weekley (Dec 10, 2021)

My “go to” recipe … made many times.









The result …


----------



## daveb (Dec 10, 2021)

Do you have a SV circulator?


----------



## captaincaed (Dec 10, 2021)

Thai crispy pork belly is one of my favorites.








Best & Simplest Crispy Pork Belly


How does crispy pork belly actually work? It's simpler than you think. This reicpe is optimized for crispy, puffy, bubbly skin and also juicy meat.




hot-thai-kitchen.com









There's a dead-simple stir fry you can put it into, it's delicious and super quick as long as the pork is done ahead.








CRISPY PORK BELLY STIR FRY by The Roaming Cook - Bangkok food guide | Bangkok Foodies


BangkokFoodies.com provides local and International foodies with entertaining Restaurant Reviews, food blogs-vlogs, Interviews with Chefs, Foodies, things to do, places to stay, foodies events and even a Foodies Directory at your fingertips, to take the guess work out of dining.




www.bangkokfoodies.com


----------



## bkultra (Dec 10, 2021)

You guys are awesome


----------



## bkultra (Dec 10, 2021)

daveb said:


> Do you have a SV circulator?



Yes, several


----------



## Hockey3081 (Dec 11, 2021)

Banger right here.


----------



## ian (Dec 11, 2021)

Let us know what you settle on!


----------



## Michi (Dec 11, 2021)

All this talk has me thinking about making pork belly adobo again.


----------



## riba (Dec 11, 2021)

Hehehe, I was also eyeballing the belly in my freezer


----------



## Justinv (Dec 11, 2021)

riba said:


> Porchetta is something we always enjoy



Porchetta all the way for skin on pork belly. It might be an even more perfect food than bacon.


----------



## bkultra (Dec 11, 2021)

Justinv said:


> Porchetta all the way for skin on pork belly. It might be an even more perfect food than bacon.



That settles it, I will have to attempt making Porchetta.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Dec 11, 2021)

bkultra said:


> That settles it, I will have to attempt making Porchetta.


Pics and recipe please!


----------



## Justinv (Dec 11, 2021)

Here is a porchetta I made. The bubbling skin out of the oven is one of life's pleasures.






You can look for a recipe to your liking but its flexible with what you have on hand. The basics are to season the pork belly and roll it around a pork tenderloin. I think this was a ~6lb skin on pork belly. Anyway, put garlic, rosemary, sage, parsley, fennel, salt, and whatever else you line on the meat side of the pork belly and roll it around the tenderloin. Tie it up and bake it. I use a sheet pan with a wire rack to get plenty of air to crisp up the skin.


----------



## Justinv (Dec 11, 2021)

Note: use fresh herbs and garlic!


----------



## demcav (Dec 22, 2021)

Here in Cajun country we just cut it into cubes, deep fry it, then sprinkle with some salt and a little cayenne -- BAMM -- cracklins.
It's not surprising that we've also got numerous local heart hospitals.   

I agree that Porchetta is the way to go with a pork belly -- pork loin never tastes so good! Don't forget to add some toasted fennel seeds into the spice mix if you want the full Italian flavor profile.


----------



## Sb1994 (Dec 22, 2021)

My God! Amazing and mouthwatering


----------



## Sb1994 (Dec 22, 2021)

Showed wifey and we may try over weekend!!!


----------



## WeeSpringyChef (Dec 23, 2021)

I hate you guys and all of your pork belly ideas. We can't make it to the butchers until after Hogmanay, I WANT PORK BELLY NOW! 

Oh, got loin in the freezer... never mind for now.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Dec 23, 2021)

Pork belly eh!






Well … I was cleaning and re-organizing my freezer when I came across a bone-in, skin on pork shoulder that I had planned to smoke on my Green Egg. I figured … I better do something with this. My complaint with smoked pulled pork is that so much of it is dry. Besides it’s raining and a** freezing cold outside. I know … I’ll bone it out, cut it up and confit it in its own fat. Here’s the result after 51/2 hrs in my Anova Precision oven at 300F for 51/2 hrs.

A couple more pics before it went into the oven.












I scored the fat on the skin and used it as a “lid” for the pot. 

Now … what do I do with 10lbs of confit’d pork chunks? Suggestions? Christmas carnitas instead of turkey perhaps?

BTW … the Anova Precision Oven was fully up to the task. 300F for 51/2hrs and 15% steam.


----------



## Delat (Dec 23, 2021)

Went looking for short ribs yesterday but they were out so on the spur of the moment I made some korean style pork belly burnt ends. I didn’t get a pretty pic before we went to town but here’s the leftovers. Damn, even cold it looks delicious! 






I did some simple roasted pork belly for banh mi a few week ago, turned out really awesome with the pickles.


----------



## Sb1994 (Dec 23, 2021)

That knife and those pickles - one of the best pics all year!!!!


----------



## Brian Weekley (Dec 23, 2021)

Did I mention that I cooked my pork shoulder for 51/2hrs in my Precision Oven?

Thats what I get from doing posts at 5am in the morning.


----------



## Michi (Dec 23, 2021)

Brian Weekley said:


> Did I mention that I cooked my pork shoulder for 51/2hrs in my Precision Oven?
> 
> Thats what I get from doing posts at 5am in the morning.


You did mention that, yes


----------



## rmrf (Dec 23, 2021)

Brian Weekley said:


> Now … what do I do with 10lbs of confit’d pork chunks? Suggestions? Christmas carnitas instead of turkey perhaps?


I made something similar but with a fatty section of pork butt and some extra bacon fat. I crisp it up in some fat and use it whenever you want a little extra meat. I put it in chilli, pasta, sandwiches, its good in everything.

Another thing (but it might be too late now), is to make it into pork rillettes. Shred it with two forks (I like mine with a lot of texture so I don't shred too much), add a little fat and juice and stuff into clean jars. Seal the top with some liquid fat. People put different seasoning, but I like quatre epices. I'm not sure if it would work with cold pork. I think I used ~600g and that made like 1.5 pints of rillettes.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Dec 23, 2021)

Great idea … rillettes it is. I’ll reserve the larger chunks for other dishes. I didn’t spice the pork extensively when I first cooked it … just S&P and some thyme leaves. The pork is in the refrigerator but the nice thing is that I can use my Anova Precision Oven to bring the mixture back to 140F for an hour at 100% steam. It won’t dry anything out and the mix should be nice and workable. Spices? I’m thinking I’ll do a couple of variations. I’ll do Some with a Tuscan style blend … maybe another with a touch of BBQ dry rub … maybe a third with chopped sweet gherkins and? Any suggestions for spices would be appreciated. I figure I have about 3000 gms to work with for rillettes.


----------



## Michi (Dec 23, 2021)

Brian Weekley said:


> Any suggestions for spices would be appreciated. I figure I have about 3000 gms to work with for rillettes.


I've made rillettes using this recipe, which turned out very nice.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Dec 23, 2021)

Many thanks … it will take a bit of adjustment for the pork I have on hand but it’s perfect.


----------



## Michi (Dec 23, 2021)

Brian Weekley said:


> Many thanks … it will take a bit of adjustment for the pork I have on hand but it’s perfect.


There's a video version of that recipe, too.


----------



## Delat (Dec 23, 2021)

Brian Weekley said:


> Pork belly eh!
> 
> Now … what do I do with 10lbs of confit’d pork chunks? Suggestions? Christmas carnitas instead of turkey perhaps?
> 
> BTW … the Anova Precision Oven was fully up to the task. 300F for 51/2hrs and 15% steam.



For leftover pulled pork shoulder (your pork belly should work the same way) I like to caramelize some in the wok. Use whatever ingredients you like of course, but I toss the pork in with rice vinegar, light soy sauce, mirin, ginger, lime zest + juice, and dark brown sugar. I like to wok it until it’s a bit crusty and crispy, but my wife likes to pull hers out while it’s still soft.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Dec 24, 2021)

Well … the rillettes are done. Considering that I did the recipe backwards the first taste is not bad. As I,suspected the Anova Precision Oven was the answer to returning the pork to a working temperature without overheating or drying it out. A couple of days rest in the refrigerator will tell the story. Either way I have enough rillettes to last a year. I saved about a pound and a half for carnitas … maybe I’ll try @Delat ’s wok recipe. That looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Michi (Dec 24, 2021)

Rillettes are really nice on a charcuterie board, with some nice fresh bread and pickled (not sweet) gherkins.
There are Rillettes I made on this platter, in the mason jar.


----------



## Brian Weekley (Dec 24, 2021)

I’ll try that tomorrow.


----------



## rmrf (Dec 26, 2021)

If you get tired of plain rillettes, you can also try it in a banh mi. Add a little rillette (or pate) to a meat (ham, roast pork, chicken, etc) sandwich in a baguette, add some pickles and some maggi (fish sauce if you don't have it). 

Basically, just take the charcuterie board, put it in a sandwich, and add some maggi


----------



## Brian Weekley (Dec 26, 2021)

Interesting … as I currently have about 2600gms of pork rillettes to go through I’ll definitely give that approach a try. I’m enjoying them so far but haven’t gone much further than a slice of baguette or crostini, a swipe of NZ butter, the pork and hot mustard. Yum!


----------



## scrappy (Mar 8, 2022)

I think pork belly is my favourite cut of meat. I tend to eat a fair amount of it minced. My favourite is belly mince Thai-style, wok-fried with fennel, garlic, shallots, fish sauce, chillies, and basil, topped with a crispy fried egg and served with plain jasmine rice.

When I have a whole piece of pork belly with skin, I often slow roast it. I also make Japanese kakuni in my pressure cooker. This is probably my preferred way to cook it. It’s simple to prepare and reliably delicious.

Kakuni - Simmered Pork Belly



DitmasPork said:


> Red Cooked Pork.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recipe, I’m definitely going to try it out. It looks really delicious.


----------

